# VA?



## travan (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone in the Southwest Virginia area looking to start a group or hang out?


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

What's VA. Virtual assistant?


----------



## travan (Jan 29, 2013)

Virginia


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

Central VA here. Would be down for a meetup anywhere in the state, really. I tried to start a meetup group here a year or so ago but it didn't come to fruition, unfortunately.


----------



## Starxed (May 31, 2012)

anti-socialsocialite said:


> Central VA here. Would be down for a meetup anywhere in the state, really. I tried to start a meetup group here a year or so ago but it didn't come to fruition, unfortunately.


I'm in rva. I'd love it if we got a support group going.


----------



## bogo153 (Oct 29, 2012)

northern virginia here


----------



## lonelythinker (Feb 8, 2011)

I live in north VA


----------



## SwellGuy85 (Feb 7, 2011)

Also in northern virginia.


----------

